# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Novo Reef - Vitor Pestana

## Vitor Pestana

Bom, já era tempo de mostrar o meu... hora cá vai, e espero que gostem.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

oi , é bonito e o peixe que compraste no Sousa esta lindo.

----------


## João Soares

Boas, o aquario parece estar saudável, está montado á muito tempo??
Essa anemona é uma Heteractis magnifica, bastante complicada de se manter por sinal, já a tens á muito tempo??

Cumprimentos
João Soares

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Este é o meu novo reef tem 100x40x50 200 lt e tem agora cerca de 3 meses.

É apenas o "upgrade" do meu antigo NanoReef de 54 lt:

 

De facto é bastante dificil mater uma hecteractis magnifica, o segredo da sua manutenção passa por certas quantidades de luz, corrente, e alimentação, sendo o mais dificil mante-la no lugar pretendido.

Não a aconselho a aquariofilistas que se iniciam agora, muitas pessoas são atraidas pela sua beleza, o que mais tarde se irá tornar um grande problema.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Vitor

O aquário tá porreiro, com um aspecto saudavel e um layout interessante   :Smile:  Tou a ver que as mudas se estao a desenvolver a muito bom ritmo  :Smile: 
Que Coral aparece na 5º foto ?

----------


## João Soares

Boas, o coral na quinta foto é uma Goniopora sp. "branching". 

Há quanto tempo tens a Heteractis magnifica?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

É verdade, uma Goniopora.

Tenho a Hecteractis Magnifica à quase 1 ano, tem se desenvolvido muito bem, mas como já disse anteriormente não aconselho a sua compra, é bastante problematica devido ao seu comportamento "errante", necessita de quantidades certas de luz e corrente, caso esta equação esteja errada podem ter a certeza que nunca na vida esta anemona irá sossegar, acabando por morrer.

Para a que a anemona permaneça no local por nós pretendido é necessário coloca-la no topo de uma rocha, debaixo de um dos focos HQI, num local de forte passagem de corrente.

Apenas desta forma é possivel manter esta especie, mas a sua beleza compensa verdadeiramente o esforço por nós empreendido.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bom, pareçe que já começo a perceber um pouco mais da minha nova maquina...

Mais algumas fotos...

----------


## Dalia Santos

Muito bonito, o que são esses equipamentos em cima do aquario?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Estes "equipamentos" são o meu sistema de arrefecimento, 4 ventoinhas ligadas a um termoestacto, são accionadas automaticamente quando atingem os 26 graus.

Este sistema funciona perfeitamente, tão bem que com temperaturas ambientes da ordem dos 30 graus o termoestacto de aquecimento por vezes é acionado...  :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bom trabalho, Vitor

----------


## Anibal Santos

> Estes "equipamentos" são o meu sistema de arrefecimento, 4 ventoinhas ligadas a um termoestacto, são accionadas automaticamente quando atingem os 26 graus.


Vitor, essas ventoinhas atiram o ar do ambiente para a àgua ou do aquário para fora.

Cumprimentos

Anibal Santos

----------


## Vitor Pestana

O fluxo de ar deverá ser sempre de fora para dentro, o efeito é o mesmo das ventoinhas normais que temos em casa.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Victor,

Calculo que saibas o que andas a fazer e pelas fotos, vejo bem que sim! No entanto não queria deixar de salientar que o aquário me parece um pouco pequeno para um xanthurus!

Será exagero da minha parte?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pode ser que tenhas razão, o aquario tem 200 lt, mas ele está cá apenas como convidado, na verdade pertence a um amigo, e quando estiver tudo em condições a sua casa será bem maior. 

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Santos

podes-me descrever melhor esse sistema de ventilaçao??? 
se puderes tira umas fotos para perceber melhor

Aguardo noticias

muito Obrigado e Abraços

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Podes tirar todas as duvidas neste post:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1161

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Santos

ok, obrigado
mas tira-me uma duvida

nao tens Actinias no teu aqua???? digo isto pois nao as vejo nas fotos descritas

obrigado

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Tens razão, se tudo correr bem chegam amanhã se Deus e o Rui Alves (Ramirazi) quiserem...LOL

----------


## Miguel Santos

ha ok, tas a espera dos adaptadores de T5 , correcto???

ja agora, com essa disposição das ventoinhas , onde as vais colocar???

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Desta forma:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta excelente, bom trabalho Vitor !

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> O aquario esta excelente, bom trabalho Vitor !


Obrigado pela força Roberto, mas o mesmo digo eu de ti, o teu tanque é um dos mais maravilhosos que já vi, parabéns e obrigado por toda a tua ajuda neste forum.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos.

Quero partilhar convosco a minha ultima actualização, espero que gostem.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Muito bom Vitor

Duas questões apenas:

Que altura tens de substrato? Parece-me que não perdia se se fosse aumentado um pouquito mais.

Esse peixito azulinho (tambem eu gosto deles) não será grandito para esse aquario?

Acho que estamos presente uma boa solução para um pequeno aquario com o uso de uma DSB.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Ola Julio.

A DSB tem cerca de 10 cm, tive o pico normal de nitratos, mas depressa desapareceram.

O peixinho azul, talvez tenhas razão mas ele não se queixa  :Coradoeolhos:  , o mais certo é ele ir embora para uma nova casa, O Rogerio Gomes há muito que o cobiça.

abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Vitor o aquario está de parabens para o tempo que tem, ja tens bastante coralina e a anemona continua em grande.
Fico muito feliz em ver essa tridacna  :Wink:  os restantes corais estão com excelente aspecto incluindo a montipora  :Wink: 

Quanto ao peixe acho que no aquario de rogerio ficará bastante mais feliz,  :Smile:  o problema é que se já lá está um lineatus vai ser bastante complicada a introdução de um cirurgião, principalmente de um xanthurus.. talvez por serem generos diferentes poderá resultar.

Eu acrescentaria um pouco mais de rocha ao lado direito do aquario, sem exagerar claro  :Wink:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Dá perfeitamente, o lineatus ainda é pequeno, todos os outros peixes que ele tem são practicamente do mesmo tamanho do xanthurus e dão-se todos bem, como poderá ser o ultimo a chegar não tem outra possibilidade a não ser de se portar bem.

Tens de lá ir a casa ver o aquario dele, está a ficar muito bom.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

Mais 2 meses passaram e aqui vai mais uma actualização:


































Até à proxima actualização....

Abraço a todos

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Vitor:

EStá a ir muito bem. Nota-se bem o crescimento da Montipora Capricornis - está com o dobro do tamanho.

Na 10ª foto, parece que tens a base da powerhead quase encostada ao vidro - para não teres de meter a base protectora?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bingo!!!

Acertas-te em cheio, desta forma consegui diminuir o impacto visual destas horriveis mas muito prestaveis bombas.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Luis Delgado

e acabaste de me dar uma grande ideia. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

tb vou experimentar... mas será que o meu ofiúro não vai lá meter os "dedos"?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Luis.

Sabes como é a lei de Murphy.... é bem lixada!!!

Mas penso que não, acho que essa especie de estrela não custuma subir o vidro, limita-se a ficar na areia e rocha... acho eu.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Luis Delgado

Pois.... O meu por vezes sobe pelo vidro acima (é avermelhado e tem inúmeros "dedos" agarrados aos braços), mas ainda nunca o vi a meter os braços junto às entredas de águas das PH, que agora estão protegidas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Vitor o aquario esta optimo ! Pricisamos dum foto de cima da Tridacna, sera que e Maxima ? Na ultima foto os Mushrooms sao Ricordea Yuma ?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Roberto.

Trata-se de uma Tridacna Crocea castanha.

E em relação aos mushrooms... sei que sao ricordea mas a especie em questão não o sei.

Abraço Roberto

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Vitor
 Boa Evoluçao!  :Smile:  A Aequituberculata está excelente  :Smile:  grande ritmo de crescimento!  :Smile:  e bem aberta.

Quanto á tridacna a cor parece-me que está ligeiramente diferente, ou é da maquina digital ?


Quanto ás Discos, parecem-me Ricordeas Yuma.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Gil

So tu para chamares Aequituberculata à montipora!!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Em relação à tridacna a cor nas fotos é exactamente igual a sua cor original, tem se desenvolvido muito bem e já tem quase o dobro do tamanho.

Queria aproveitar a deixa para vos dizer que o meu xanthurus já não se encontra neste aquario, agora vive num muito maior.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Sim Pestana muito maior ,ele está nas 7 quintas ,mas não parece nada que é um Xanthurus muito calmo quase vêm comer a mão se não fosse o meu Lineatus que esta sempre a implicar com ele mas como é maior nem lhe liga nenhuma.
Mas vejo que o Lineatus esta mais mau desde que tenho o novo inclino esta a dar porrada em tudo o que se mexe.
Em quanto ao teu aquario esta a ficar muito fixe ,mas só tens um peixe agora deve ser triste não.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

Quase um mês e mais uma actualização já com alguns novos corais.

Acho desta vez consegui "afinar" melhor a maquina fotografica...

Foto Geral:



O novo reseidente, uma Acropora millepora já com um tamanho consideravel:



A velha Tubipora Musica fartinha de ir à faca, o seu rapido cerscimento não para de me surpreender, ao seu lado uma Tridacna Crocea castanha:



A toca do lobo onde este e outro camarão habita:



A minha euphilia, noto os seu polipos muito maiores desde que começei a usar um pouco de fitoplancton e bastante zooplancton:







Vista de "esguelha":



Uma pequena muda de Aequituberculata de outra já existente:



Mais uma da "illha central" onde se pode ver a minha favite, tem apresentado um bom ritmo de crescimento, já nem sei onde a colocar:



Espero que tenham gostado

----------


## Paulo Grilo

Olá

Está muito bonito, mas não terá pouca rocha viva
se fosse eu, punha mais uns quilitos

Um abraço

----------


## Nelson Pena

looking good senhor vitor 
 :Smile:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá e obrigado a todos

Ainda está muito longe da minha ideia original.

Pode parecer pouca rocha, mas faço o possivel para que ela fique escondida.

Vamos por partes, a quantidade de Rocha Viva não pode ser comparada a uma equação, temos de ser flexiveis nesta materia, geralmente o que estamos habituados a fazer é colocar mais ou menos 20xs o volume de agua.

A quantidade de Rocha depende muito da qualidade da mesma e se esta for porosa ou não. O que vale ter kg e kg de rocha se esta não passar de calhaus?

Concordo em absoluto com maiores quantidades de rocha viva em aquarios que não usem DSB, lembrem-se as bacterias não habitam exclusivamente nas rochas mas sim em praticamente todos os recantos do sistema e neste caso na propria DSB.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor

Gosto do layout do teu aquario.
Penso que o aquario esta equilibrado. Não acho que necessites de mais rocha.

Não nos devemos esqueçer que quando usamos uma DSB a quantidade de rocha no aquario não é relevante. Numa DSB a desnitrificação fica a cargo da DSB e a rocha é meramente decorativa, aliás, no fim de devidamente colonizada a DSB até poderiamos retirar a rocha do aquario.

Dada a dimensão do aquario, penso que não deves abusar da quantidade de peixes, em especial de espécies que venham a atingir grandes dimensões.

Uma questão.

Não existe o perigo dessa tua amemona entrar em contacto com a tua Euphyllia? Cuidado com elas, se feridas, não fica fácil recupera-las.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Juca.

De facto, estou completamente de acordo em relação à quantidade de Rocha Viva tal como referi no meu ultimo post.

Em relação à euphilia e à magnifica até à data nunca houve problemas, ambas estão bem de saude tal como mostram nas fotos, vamos ver no futuro.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Ola Vitor, 
o aqua está excelente. Força :SbOk3:  


Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos. 

Quero-vos apresentar.... o novo residente... montipora foliosa verde:





Uns impressionantes 20 cm de diametro...

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Vitor

Está bem bonita. Como é que a prendeste à rocha?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Bem.... estas fotos nem parecem do mesmo aquário.
Muito bom e parabéns pela montipora, é das que o Pedro Costa tinha a venda?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos.

Pedro, sim veio do aquario do Pedro Costa... parece a terra dos gigantes.

Luis, utilizei Reef Construct, está colada na parte inferior, nem se nota.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A montipora e muito bonita parece igual a do Diogo  :SbOk2:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Grande Roberto.

Agoras que mencionas-te isso, fui verificar e tens razão, também acho, é da mesma espécie.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Costa

Victor expectacular essa Montipora  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  , ficou aí mesmo bem. 
Um grande abraço e parabéns pelo belo aquário.

Pedro Costa

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Goza goza.... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

O teu é simplesmente maravilhoso, adorei o teu escritório, podes contar comigo para mais algumas visitas e 2 dedos de conversa.

Parabéns e Obrigado por tudo.

Teu amigo

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá amigos,

Deixo-vos as ultimas imagens do meu reff, dentro de pouco tempo ele deixará de existir e irá dar lugar a outro bem maior, ou seja um upgrade de 200lt para 1000 lt.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens no "upgrade" Vitor  :SbOk3:  
O teu aqua esta amadurecendo muito bem...gosto muito do Mille cor-de-rosa.
Como o PBT e o Hepatus estao-se dando entre si ? Parecem bem saudaveis !

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Roberto.

Dão-se muito bem, acho bastante piada ao hepatus, imita quase todo o comportamento do leucosternon.

Daki a uns tempos vão ter uma casa 5 vezes maior que esta.

Abraço

Pestana

----------

